# Why I want bitcoin to succeed.



## terzdesign (Mar 8, 2010)

See the highlighted part? _Lost Cash Discount_ is for using my debit card (or credit card). VISA just skims right off the top and the cost gets passed right on down the line. I could use NET30 terms and bypass this of course. Still, I hope Bitcoin takes off and levels the credit market to where it should be.

View attachment 81217


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Not everyone charges that fee. Also, getting net terms and paying by ACH is the same thing. If you are paying by CC then you should be collecting up front from your customer and paying off the card.


----------



## SanchezxPaul77 (Apr 15, 2021)

If you want to avoid paying extra fees maybe check out this Nexthash OTC trading platform. It works well for us.


----------



## gtgraphicsRyan (Jun 17, 2015)

So you would rather have a currency that has zero stable value than to pay a small fee for the convenience of taking a credit card?
If you had $64,000 worth of bitcoin in your bank account In April of this year it would only be worth $31,000 now. I don't know about you, but I iwould way rather pay the 3% and know that my dollar is actually worth a dollar.


----------



## elizahsmith46 (Oct 27, 2021)

I have a good answer for that you must check the value of bitcoin in Jan 2021 it was 40k and now its around 61k and I don't think its bad decision to buy bitcoin, rest on circumstances.


----------

